# Sgt. John Martin Memorial Race and after party



## werdwolf (May 23, 2009)

Every Memorial Day My town Celebrates Sgt. John Martin who was in his third tour of duty in Irag, where he died from injuries sustained from a road side bomb.

There is a 5K walk/run and a military race to benefit the John Martin Scholarship fund and the Wounded Soldiers Fund.

We had about 24 family members over and 8 participated in the event. Here's my sister-in-law.



Had quite a spread, ABT's, veggie and cheese tray, and some venison summer sausage to start (no pics of this, the ABT's were gone instantly.

The main coarse was a stuffed pork loin with Dutch's Mahogany Sauce (thanks for the pointers Dutch).



For the sides, rice pilaf



Both Dutch's Wicked Beans and Jarrod's Brutal Beans.



Also made Rivet's Roo-B-Q'Ns Panne Siciliano  (thanks for the help Rivet)

and for desert Jan made her famous chocolate chip cookies and her cast iron skillet upside down pineapple cake.

Thanks for looking and thanks to all of our veterans for their service!


----------



## bassman (May 23, 2009)

That's one fine looking meal.  Made me hungry just looking.


----------



## gnubee (May 23, 2009)

Damm that looks good.


----------



## desertlites (May 23, 2009)

rock on jon martin,thanks for your service & life to protect this country. is a good thing your town does.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 23, 2009)

Looks like a great feast.  Nice job...


----------



## rivet (May 24, 2009)

Hey Werd, great Memorial day event- thank you for keeping Sgt Martin in you alls life. Your food looks awesome and you're welcome on the bread help. Roob-B's bread is excellent isn't it! Thanks Roob!

Did you have any pics of the loaves?


----------



## werdwolf (May 24, 2009)

Sorry no pics of the loaves.

Everyone said they tasted great.

They didn't seem to raise very much.  Maybe 2 1/2 to 3 inches tall.  Is that how they are supposed to be?


----------



## rivet (May 24, 2009)

Hey Werd~

I don't think so. That's why I thought mine were a bust. I shaped them out on the second day, put them back in the fridge for the night, and the next mornig they were like thick pizza crust...just like you said about 2 1/2 to 3 inches tall. I baked them, they were awesome, but looked funny.

Did you form the loaves on the third (last) day and bake them that afternoon? I think that was my problem. I should not have formed the loaves until the day of baking. I've already modified Roob's recipe to reflect that in my recipe book.

Here's a pic of my loaves on day 2 before going back into the fridge. They should have looked like this going into the oven:


----------



## werdwolf (May 24, 2009)

They pretty much did look like that.  I formed them the night before also, since I had so much going on in the morning with the rest of the food.


----------



## shooterrick (May 24, 2009)

Yum!  All looks wonderful.


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2009)

Looks great and a very worthwhile cause


----------



## rivet (May 25, 2009)

Ahh, okay. You had the same problem I did. Yeah, they still tasted great, but not photogenic.

Next time, don't form the loaves until day 3, a couple hours before baking them. I think they will be unbeatable that way!


----------

